# ****



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Need I say anything? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

i know.. id be gutted if i had a silver car too :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

alun said:


> i know.. id be gutted if i had a silver car too :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

alun said:


> i know.. id be gutted if i had a silver car too :lol: :lol:


 :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Someone parked under a tree? :lol: :lol:

Count yourself lucky - I have to park under a very large tree where Vultures nest (I'm sure) and to make things worse, It spews forth tree sap! Everything sticks to it like Velcro!

My car is covered in the stuff! [smiley=bigcry.gif] You can grate cheese on it! :lol:

I'm going for the 'textured' look this season!

Yes I have a cover for it - before you start. Just can't be arsed to put it on, take it off, put it on etc..
:roll:


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

My car gets that every day ok maybe not that bad but if i leave it for a week it'll look like that. Even after i wash it within a few hours it gets covered from crap falling of the trees and overnight well it needs another wash again. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I dont know what to do... my driveway is about 90ft long and 95% covered by trees so i cant help but park part of the car under them.

I have thought of getting a canopy of some sorts but my parents wont allow it. :cr :?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Let's face it, only a few birds actually make a nice noise. Blackbirds, robins, thrushes, the like. And it seems they don't shit on cars. That means it's the birds that serve no decorative, musical, foodchain or other worthwhile function.

Ever since the invention of fire, mankind has longed to rid the sky of birds. And yet here we stand, with cars falling foul of the most stupendous shit storm these winged rats have ever inflicted. Gulls and pigeons are your enemies. Destroy them all.

[smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Canada Geese!!! [smiley=rifle.gif]

They fly in a V formation and carry out strafing runs! [smiley=argue.gif]

With alarming accuracy I might add.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Elephant Shit............ RUN!!!!!!
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Wasn't there someone on here recently who had found human shit on their car? Doubt they were flying though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Nilesong said:


> Someone parked under a tree? :lol: :lol:


No!! And that's what makes it worse!









I parked on the other side of this wall, carefully positioned away from the trees, no lamp-posts. It was _perfect_ I tell you!

I always get a fine film of dust in the car-park. And the trees which cover most of the inner spaces dump sap something chronic. So the outer edges are the sweet spots. But nooo, it all back-fired today.

I'm now thinking that you need to be near trees, just not under-one. That way there is no room for birds to go flying about (due to trees), and yet not quite close enough to get dumped on by bored birds and trees (I don't think the trees get bored).

Anyway, an impromptu spray down with the pressure washer has sorted it. All ready to for them (seagulls) to have another go tomorrow.


----------



## Rob Severn (Apr 30, 2011)

I had a bird shit all over my car.

Stopped seeing her after that.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

the flying scum know a clean car when they spray it.............litteraly lol


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

ScoobyTT said:


> Gulls and pigeons are your enemies. Destroy them all.
> 
> [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


I hate pigeons with a vengance :evil: and I applaude my country folk: they feed contraceptives to them so the population is slowly dwindling[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Rob Severn said:


> I had a bird shit all over my car.
> 
> Stopped seeing her after that.


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Right, today I'm one space down behind the tree. Lets see if my theory works. I've also enlisted the smokers to shoo any birds that get near it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

When you get to my age you get used to birds shitting on you :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> When you get to my age you get used to birds shitting on you :lol:


Well your shiny head is a bit of a welcoming target :-* :-* :lol: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Birds are only good for two things eating and shaggin', the feathers are a pain in the arse to deal with no matter which activity you indulge in.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Charlie said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > When you get to my age you get used to birds shitting on you :lol:
> ...


And heres me thinking we were mates [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Basilfool (Jun 18, 2010)

A3DFU said:


> ScoobyTT said:
> 
> 
> > Gulls and pigeons are your enemies. Destroy them all.
> ...


How does that work then? do they choke on the rubber?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Basilfool said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > ScoobyTT said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Should have perhaps said: contraceptive grains :wink:


----------

